

Why forcing an entrepreneur into a big company is a mistake - abarrera
http://alwaysnewmistakes.wordpress.com/2008/04/03/why-forcing-an-entrepreneur-into-a-big-company-is-a-mistake/

======
rantfoil
The point about work experience not helping that much is so true... I would
have been better off building stuff right off the bat.

------
dustineichler
Why, b/c they big companies don't innovate ...they litigate. Makes me cringe.

------
buckpost
Because entrepreneurs thrive amid a flexible, non-bureaucratic environment.

